# ?
!
     ?

1.         10% .

  200 .  30 .
   (    )
(200.*10*30./366.)/100=1639.    
?

2.     10%    ?  ?

----------


## mvf

1.   - .
2. 200  10/100

----------

200.*10/100=20. 
20.*30.=600. - ???!!! -  ?

----------


## mvf

> 20.*30.=600. - ???!!! -  ?


   ????!!!!

----------

!!!   !

----------


## 7777777

? 
 ,  0,5%   .
     ( ???)    ?

----------


## mvf

?

----------


## 7777777

,   0.5%    ...  :Wow:

----------


## mvf

"   30%   ".

----------


## 7777777

,       .  ,     -    , .....   !!!!  :Embarrassment:

----------

. 333  :     (    )     ,    .
    ,

----------

.
,      ?,        50 .

----------

1.         10% .

  200 .  30 .
   (    )
(200.*10*30./366.)/100=1639.    
?

2.     10%    ?  ?  


 : = *S/365(366)*, 
 .  (  ;   ),PS-   ,-    .

----------


## mavrenty

, ,  :      4 ?
   .  : 4  1000 .()+4  100 .()=4400     .  ?                                   
*2.     .*
2.1.      : 1000 () .  .

*3.  .*
3.1.3                   .
3.2.            100( )     .
3.3.          
      . .

----------


## _1988

,  ,        .         .   :          ()   ____%  ,      ,    __%   .    44       , ,       .     18204,80 .         .

----------

,          18204,80      .   .

----------

